# RÉSOLU [feh] Syntaxe pour ouvrir fichier puis défilement

## T0MuX

Bonjour, après avoir fait plusieurs recherches sur le web puis n'avoir rien trouvé sur ce forum non plus, je met donc un poste ici.

J'utilise feh pour ouvrir mes images. C'est plutôt pas mal, très très léger, cependant je bûche sur un truc.

Quelle serait la syntaxe pour : ouvrir un fichier puis faire défiler les images du même répertoire ?

J'ai testé quelques trucs du style feh -F %f (indiqué sur la doc ubuntu) ça ne change strictement rien je ne peux pas faire défiler. Je suis donc obligé de fermer et de rouvrir l'image d'après à la main à chaque fois.

J'utilise PCManFM, au cas où cela soit un détail important...

Si je trouve je posterai la syntaxe en réponse ici. En attendant je vous remercie d'avance.

----------

## k-root

 *T0MuX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quelle serait la syntaxe pour : ouvrir un fichier puis faire défiler les images du même répertoire ?
> 
> 

 

ahum .. 

```
-|, --start-at filename

Start the filelist at filename. Note that at the moment, filename must match an (expanded) path in the filelist

```

exemple :

```
ls *.jpeg | feh --start-at TheRedDot.jpeg -f -
```

ou 

```
feh TheRedDot.jpeg .
```

----------

## T0MuX

Je te remercie pour ta réponse. Voici mes tests...

```
feh --start-at DSC_0152.JPG

feh ERROR: --start-at DSC_0152.JPG: File not found in filelist
```

Bon je suppose qu'on ne peut que l'utiliser qu'avec un "ls pipé" (ou tout autre commande qui liste une série de fichier).

```
feh DSC_0152.JPG .
```

Et bien oui, je sais pas d'où tu la sors celle là mais c'est exactement ce que je cherchais   :Very Happy: 

Un grand merci !

----------

## T0MuX

Euh je reviens à la charge car en fait, non ce n'est pas tout à fait ce que je cherche......

quand je fais ouvrir un fichier, dans PCManFM, avec la commande "feh %f ." et bien il ouvre mon image mais il se retrouve automatiquement dans ~/ donc si je fais espace je vois les images dans le répertoire ~/

Comment puis je faire pour que ma commande travaille dans le répertoire du fichier que j'ouvre ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Au pire, tu fais un shell script qui fait un "cd" sur le dirname de son argument puis qui fait "feh $1 .", et c'est avec lui que tu ouvres tes images?

----------

## k-root

```
feh %f  `dirname %f `
```

```
 find  `dirname %f ` -maxdepth 1 -type f | sort -n | feh --start-at %f  -f - 
```

?

----------

## El_Goretto

k-root: Le premier me plaît bien si ça passe, le 2e j'ai peur du tuage des chatons par inadvertance  :Wink: 

----------

## T0MuX

Merci les gars !!

Alors, résultat... La 1ere commande fonctionne, dans le sens où "fonctionne" = "quelque chose s'exécute" c'est à dire que feh m'ouvre mon image 2 fois. En gros, si j'ouvre photo.jpg avec, il me fait une sorte de playlist avec photo.jpg et... photo.jpg. lol donc pas le reste du répertoire courant.

La 2eme commande ne fonctionne pas du tout.

 :Shocked: 

----------

## T0MuX

Un peu d'avancement.

J'ai créé un script qui contient ceci :

```
#!/bin/bash

fichier=$1

dossier=`dirname $1`

feh $fichier $dossier
```

Sauf que ce n'est toujours pas vraiment ça.

Voilà comment ça se comporte :

- On admet que j'ai dossier qui contient 4 photos 1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg et 4.jpg.

- J'ouvre 2.jpg l'image s'ouvre bien.

- J'appuie sur Espace pour faire défiler, ça revient à 1.jpg puis 2.jpg puis 3....

Si je commence à 3.jpg, pareil. Il repart au début du dossier forcément quand je fais défiler.   :Shocked: 

Je ne comprend pas la logique de ce truc. Je voudrais simplement pouvoir ouvrir n'importe quelle image et que Feh suive l'odre dans lequel elle sont listées à partir de celle que j'ouvre. C'est tout !

Si Feh ne permet pas cela, alors je changerais de visionneuse.

----------

## T0MuX

C'est bon !! J'ai trouvé mon bonheur !!

Voici mon script :

```
#!/bin/bash

fichier=$1

dossier=`dirname $1`

feh -. "$dossier" --start-at "$fichier" -g 1366x768
```

IMPECCABLE, exactement comme je voulais. Si j'ouvre 3.jpg et fait espace, je tombe bien sur 4.jpg   :Razz: 

Un grand merci à vous tous, car vos indications m'ont quand même apprit et donné quelques idées, et merci aussi à la doc ArchLinux de Feh. 

Résolu   :Cool: 

----------

